
Punycode Exploit: a billion Chrome and Firefox users and undetectable phishing - metastart
http://blog.epicbrowser.com/2017/04/punycode-exploit-puts-one-billion-chrome-firefox-users-at-catastrophic-risk-for-undetectable-phishing-attacks-epic-privacy-browser-users-are-safe/
======
shilad
Firefox is not working on a fix for this??? That's hard to believe. Is
Google's fix out yet?

~~~
jjeaff
Chrome on both Android and Windows has been patched.

------
shilad
It does look like Google is rolling out updates and Mozilla hasn't responded
yet.

------
Zekio
It doesn't say Apple.com in Vivaldi :)

